# The unOfficial LAS Classic 2011 thread.....



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hornet picked up a bow? Don't believe it until you have confirmed video evidence of the event. Double confirmed in fact. Multiple sources with indisputable timestamps.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> Hornet picked up a bow? Don't believe it until you have confirmed video evidence of the event. Double confirmed in fact. Multiple sources with indisputable timestamps.


 Well JD, honestly, I have none of the above, as I wasn't present for said event, merely some FB ramblings from our long lost one... but.. I may just know someone that was there and shooting that night who just MAY have some photographic evidence.. lemme go take a look at some FB pics.. :bolt:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well JD, honestly, I have none of the above, as I wasn't present for said event, merely some FB ramblings from our long lost one... but.. I may just know someone that was there and shooting that night who just MAY have some photographic evidence.. lemme go take a look at some FB pics.. :bolt:


 Ok, here ya go, photographic evidence.. this was from the first league shoot at PWA last week.. and yes.. that's the one and only..  :mg: :smow: :smow: :smow: :smow: :devil:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

One more pic of more on the line that fateful night...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I think he's skeered I'm gonna beat him so he's beatin me to the range to get some practice in.. could be trouble.. :heh: :chortle:


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

the prince william archers had 31 shooters on thier first night. I am glad that the hornet shared this picture, it shows me that I should wear a hat.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I will not be joining the gang at LAS this year.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> I will not be joining the gang at LAS this year.


 Dangit Bro, I always look forward to seeing the Northern Contingent.. :sad:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Lisa, and I will be there! Seeya there!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Thats a awesome turnout!!, PWA doing any Vegas shoots other than league night or can we show up and shoot with you guys?


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Last I heard he was not going to LAS, but now that he is shooting maybe he will grace us with his presence


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

pennysdad said:


> Lisa, and I will be there! Seeya there!


We are shooting the 4pm on fri


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm gonna be there with the NC contingent. Not sure what time I'm gonna shoot. Would like to shoot on Friday sometime, but I got to figure out whose going up and when they want to shoot too.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

blondstar said:


> Thats a awesome turnout!!, PWA doing any Vegas shoots other than league night or can we show up and shoot with you guys?


 you can show up on saturday or thursday and shoot. I do not know why they call it a league, the scores do not continue. in the past you could shoot a vegas or a five spot. the time clock will be set for four minutes on saturday and 2:30 on thursday. they have a five spot at ft. belvior on sundays. the start time is 1:00 p.m. you could probably shoot a vegas target if you bring one. I do not know when or if kent is having the richmond gander mountain event this year.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

There may be some Canadian contingent there if I can find a way to get my arse down there. Kinda hard to do when you are without a job at 17 so it probably won't happen  Sounds like its a great shoot and good luck to all that are going!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

blondstar said:


> We are shooting the 4pm on fri


 I'll still be at work.. :lol:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm signed up for the 12:30 Friday line. Lookin forward to seein ya'll there.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm undecided at this time, but may be the 12:30 line on Friday, like the past 2 years!!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> One more pic of more on the line that fateful night...


Not only is Hornet the shortest, but he's stuck in between all those freakcurve shooters....LMAO!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

NC crowd might not be a big this year as in the past, but I've thrown my name in the hat to bum a ride with anyone headed that way. Won't be shooting, but surely don't want to miss seeing everyone. And NO Sticky, there will be no cheer leading from me in a skirt. I gotta grow some hair back on my legs before they'll ever be shown in public again. 

Come on out folks - this shoot is a "must attend" if you like the social aspect of archery.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

I'll be there. Shooting at 12:30 on Saturday.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> NC crowd might not be a big this year as in the past, but I've thrown my name in the hat to bum a ride with anyone headed that way. Won't be shooting, but surely don't want to miss seeing everyone. And NO Sticky, there will be no cheer leading from me in a skirt. I gotta grow some hair back on my legs before they'll ever be shown in public again.
> 
> Come on out folks - this shoot is a "must attend" if you like the social aspect of archery.


I have a gorilla suit you can borrow.. them legs is some hairy suckers!!! :chortle: :wink:

I do hope a contingent comes up from the south, y'all make it a fun event.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I do hope a contingent comes up from the south, y'all make it a fun event.. :thumb: :cheers:


:thumb::thumb: Okay, so who's gonna bring up the beach sand???


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

montigre said:


> :thumb::thumb: Okay, so who's gonna bring up the beach sand???


I thought the beach sand was forthe Hill??


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, it is, but I thought it might be good to have a little during the cold winter shoot in Lancaster PA also....Maybe just a cup of the stuff will keep our minds on warmer thoughts....


----------

